# Wild camping Sites



## Samson (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I built my own campervan in 2003 with a long wheelbase Fiat Ducato which was nearly new back then. It's now done just over 100k and the majority of this use has been wild camping trecks in Scotland. I hate campsites. Initially this was done with my young daughter, who has now grown and lost interest, but I recently married again and my wife loves spending weekends away in this manner. I have many sites that I will gladly post.
There was another internet based site then with a great deal of wild camping locations for motorhomes, I think it was called ' Wilding' or something, but it shut down. I had placed some overnight parking sites on it. After the club disolved, one of the members sent me the list of the wild camping locations, and when I changed computer, I saved them to disc and still have this disc somewhere.


----------



## cipro (Mar 7, 2010)

welcome samson plenty of info ere


----------



## lenny (Mar 7, 2010)

Hiya Samson and welcome to the site, dont suppose your lass is called Delilah is she


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome, why not come and join in at the Scottish Borders meet?


----------



## cipro (Mar 7, 2010)

lenny said:


> Hiya Samson and welcome to the site, dont suppose your lass is called Delilah is she


 

the one tom jones sings about..............this site sends me crazy


----------



## Samson (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys. 
Lenny I live just over the water from you, near the Priory.
The Borders meet sounds interesting. When is it?


----------



## lenny (Mar 7, 2010)

Samson said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys.
> Lenny I live just over the water from you, near the Priory.
> The Borders meet sounds interesting. When is it?



Hiya Samson, so you must be a North Shields lad, The borders meet is on the weekend of 28th. May and It,s at a place called Abbey St. Bathans(20 miles NW of Berwick), If you like free camping down by the river with a camp fire and music and chat over a glass of whatever is your poison surrounded by like minded people then this is the place for you and Delilah

Oh ,and theres aMotor Rally on that weekend


----------



## maingate (Mar 7, 2010)

Hia Samson,

Lenny knows all about the Priory. He got kicked out because he had a dirty habit. 

Welcome to the site. Some of them suvverners, from the Midlands anyway, fancy themselves at pub games. It looks like we might have the numbers up here to give them a good thrashing now that you have appeared. Trouble is, they are too scared to come this far North so it would be an away game. Are you any good at darts doms or pool?


----------



## lenny (Mar 7, 2010)

lenny said:


> Hiya Samson, so you must be a North Shields lad, The borders meet is on the weekend of 28th. May and It,s at a place called Abbey St. Bathans(20 miles NW of Berwick), If you like free camping down by the river with a camp fire and music and chat over a glass of whatever is your poison surrounded by like minded people then this is the place for you and Delilah
> 
> Oh ,and theres a Motor Rally on that weekend



Here you go Samson

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/90202-post1.html


----------



## Samson (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Lenny, I was born and raised in Wallsend but now live in Tynemouth. My father used to help build the huge engines for the ships that sailed out of the Tyne many years ago.
Delilah likes the idea of the meet!


----------



## Samson (Mar 7, 2010)

Maingate,
Hi, I'm not much good with pub games, but I'm pretty damn good with a fishing rod.


----------



## maingate (Mar 7, 2010)

That`s OK Samson, if we are getting beat, you can hit them with your fishing rod. I hope you have an old greenheart one, that should sting!!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 7, 2010)

Samson said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys.
> Lenny I live just over the water from you, near the Priory.
> The Borders meet sounds interesting. When is it?



  By the weeman, thats handy, you can check in for rehab after the meet.


----------



## ajs (Mar 7, 2010)

Samson said:


> Hello everyone, I have many sites that I will gladly post.



 welcome damrun ... nice to see you here and your info... always welcome is this 

have fun and enjoy 

 regards
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 7, 2010)

Samson said:


> Maingate,
> Hi, I'm not much good with pub games, but I'm pretty damn good with a fishing rod.



 That's sound, the meet is at a car park at the end of a ford over the Whiteadder, a tributary of the Tweed, and I think day tickets are available.


----------



## nowhereman (Mar 7, 2010)

Samson said:


> Thanks Lenny, I was born and raised in Wallsend but now live in Tynemouth. My father used to help build the huge engines for the ships that sailed out of the Tyne many years ago.
> Delilah likes the idea of the meet!



Ginen, another Geordie, the tone of this site is raising already


----------



## maingate (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey nowhereman, you are a woolyback now. 

Get back to your lambing.


----------



## nowhereman (Mar 7, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hey nowhereman, you are a woolyback now.
> 
> Get back to your lambing.



Hope yer not harbouring a bit of a grudge cos I accidently let slip about yer escapade at the last Borders meet are ye

Anyways she said you are allowed back on their land and to get yer name down for the next meet. Also said something about bringing a bucket next time.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Samson - Welcome to the best site for wild campers and info of all sorts, looks like you have a mind of info on places to stop over as well - any in the far north of Scotland - like from Ullapool to Durness and along to John O Groat if so, help would be appreciated by Pm - posting on site or if you want my email just PM me with yours and I will send it to you.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Samson (Mar 13, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey,
Hi and thanks for the welcome. I have many more sites, though I have to admit that I haven't always made a note of the exact locations, to the extent of having specific ordinance survey map references. I will post them as accurately as I can.
I did the Durness to Ullapool road for the first time last summer but didn't stop. There were several suitable spots to stay overnight from Durness up to about the half way point toward Ullapool, but not many after that. I will check my maps and try to put the ones I had considered on the site next. This road is wild but also desolate and repetative, not one of my favourite locations.
My Scottish travels have always been west coast, so I haven't been west of Thurso.
Best Wishes.


----------

